
Vehicle-Warning-Indicator-System - AshishGusain17
https://github.com/AshishGusain17/Vehicle-Warning-Indicator-System
======
AshishGusain17
A deep learning and computer vision based warning indicator system for the
vehicle drivers using live dash-cam footage.

